# 1 Gallon Cherry Bowl



## Kristoph91 (31 Mar 2012)

Hi Guys 

I've got a little bowl sitting around, I think it's just spot on the one gallon mark.
But, I'm torn between using it to make some sort of Wabi Kusa... Or an extremely low tech cherry shrimp and snail bowl.

Any advice?
I have some small Java Fern (I think its the Phillipine kind) and a good handful of java moss. Also have a lot of river sand naturally available.. I live next to a small river full of brown trout. Was planning to use those plants and the river sand in the shrimp set up, and windowsill light - seeing as its coming into summer now - or could I stick it in the greenhouse maybe?

Is this too cruel to the cherry shrimp being put in a bowl this size, or is it acceptable?

Thanks,
Kris.


----------



## roadmaster (2 Apr 2012)

Hard to maintain stable temps,parameter's, in this small of volume of water. IMHO


----------



## Kristoph91 (2 Apr 2012)

The room temperature is pretty stable in my room, and there would be 50% WC every 3-4 days... Would this still be unfair on them ?

Kris


----------



## roadmaster (2 Apr 2012)

Placing tank in windowsill, could result in much warmer water than room temp during day or cooler of an evening.
Would look for cheap five gallon tank were it me .
Don't think one gallon of water is much suited for any kind of life except maybe infusoria culture, which could be used to feed other fish?


----------



## Gill (2 Apr 2012)

1 Gallon Shrimp Bowls are great and Work very well. It needs to be situated in a shady place, with not too much light. 
Cherry Shrimp do very well in a heavily planted bowl. And there are plenty of success stories about shrimp bowls.


----------



## roadmaster (2 Apr 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> 1 Gallon Shrimp Bowls are great and Work very well. It needs to be situated in a shady place, with not too much light.
> Cherry Shrimp do very well in a heavily planted bowl. And there are plenty of success stories about shrimp bowls.



 I believe question should be why would anyone want to explore smallest volume of water capable of supporting life?
Cause they can? Pffft!


----------



## Kristoph91 (3 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, I'm not looking for exact intructions.. I'm just looking for peoples opinions on them and success stories. So each to their own! I just want to see other peoples views. 

Kris


----------



## KittyKat (3 Apr 2012)

I was planning to just watch this one, but can't resist joining in now…

Kris, I would personally only consider bowls starting from 30 cm in diameter because I do believe that even shrimp need a reasonable amount of room to live in. I actually have a bowl that is around 30-40 cm has cherry shrimp living in it right now and they seem pretty happy. I've gone for very low light plants and do not feed the tank (it also has some smaller-than-shrimp critters living in it too, like water fleas, snails, _etc_., so it's relatively close to a closed ecosystem).
I'm afraid that my gallon to diameter conversions are not quite up to scratch, but I suspect that your bowl is around 15 cm in diameter, which I would consider too small.

In terms of temperature fluctuations, obviously it should be left in a shaded area of a room where the temperature fluctuations are minimum (greenhouse is out of the question), but also keep in mind that temperature fluctuations between day and night also happen where these shrimp come from, so as with all fish, they can handle a certain degree of variation in any 24 hour period without any harm. I cannot tell you what degree of change that is though, as I have not yet had time to research the finer details of where these shrimp come from, and it is also reasonable to assume that the line bred colour morphs of _Neocaridina heteropoda_ are a bit more seneitive than the wild-type morphs. In short, letting any sunlight get at any smaller tank is too dangerous.



			
				roadmaster said:
			
		

> I believe question should be why would anyone want to explore smallest volume of water capable of supporting life?
> Cause they can? Pffft!


Or maybe because it is their only oportunity to try shrimp and they have a genuine concern for the animals, which is why they are asking for advice in the first place?


----------



## roadmaster (4 Apr 2012)

Advice rendered ,or opinion if you like.


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

i read loads o articles about shrimp bowls and small aquariums they fascinate me as its totally against everything ive learnt as a fish keeper, especially the diana walstad method, if i had the guts id try it


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Apr 2012)

Never did it in the end mate. Will be doing it in the summer with a modified HOB. 
I'd love to try a Walstad bowl though.


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

kris hope you take loads of pics for us,
whats HOB ? so many abbreviations on this site it needs its own dictionary ;-[


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Apr 2012)

It has its own dictionary. If you search useful acronyms you'll find the thread 
HOB stands for Hang On Back. As in a hang on filter.


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Apr 2012)

Done it for you  
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1569

Read up


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

thanks kris
which HOB are you going to use?
there hard to come by in my part of the world, i want looking for one for a small mobydick tank so i could change it to an open top but could not get one in any LFS ;-]


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Apr 2012)

I don't know, probably a very small one rated at around 120lph. 
Just use eBay to get them  where are you from ?


----------



## dean (21 Apr 2012)

between manchester and liverpool


----------



## Kristoph91 (21 Apr 2012)

I grew up in liverpool  all my family lives there


----------



## KittyKat (24 Apr 2012)

dean said:
			
		

> […] its totally against everything ive learnt as a fish keeper, especially the diana walstad method, if i had the guts id try it


If you don't mind, I am quite curious, in which was is it against everything you learnt?

On the method, I attempted to try it a few times, but always ended up with everything covered in soil! I mean, I even tried draining and refilling the bowl with an airline.

In general, I found her book to be interesting reading and her methods to work, even if I do not always understand quite why they do.


----------



## Brenmuk (24 Apr 2012)

Hi Kris have you seen this article? Diana uses a 1 gal bowl with a soil based substrate for her cherry shrimps:

NPT Shrimp tank and DSM article by Diana Walstad


----------

